# Fisher 7.6ft MM1 with gear clutch pump



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Came off a 5.7l chevy 3500. It is a belt driven clutch pump (like an ac compressor) with electric controls. Im told this was the comercial duty of the time. Every nut, bolt, wire and cotter pin is included but two 3/8 studs for the engine bracket. The crank pully, belt and the whole 9 go with it. Plow slows when warm so it needs a pump thats included. Comes with all new hyd hoses and new lift ram last year.
No push plates included
Located near poughkeepsie ny


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it free?

U never listed a asking price


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Ops. $1200. Cant figure out how to edit the original post.


----------

